# shelby supreme



## sloar (Jan 28, 2012)

can anyone tell me about my shelby supreme, age and original parts. thanks


----------



## OldRider (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice bike,love that color on it. I don't know much about it but I can tell you the rack is a Wald aftermarket product, so likely not original to your Shelby.


----------



## sloar (Jan 28, 2012)

i didnt think the rack was original. but i know nothing about this bike.


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 28, 2012)

I don't know much about Shelbys either but I love that badge.  And if that's original paint it seems every bit as unusual as it is cool.


----------



## Luckykat32 (Jan 28, 2012)

I'd be interested in it if you're looking to sell it.


----------



## sloar (Jan 28, 2012)

not looking to sell, at least not right now, i just picked this up today at a swap meet and would like to find some info on it. little confused so far all the supremes that i have found are from the 50's. everything on the bike looks original except the rack.


----------



## sloar (Jan 30, 2012)

does this bike suppose to have a tank? thanks, i cant find any info on this thing,


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 30, 2012)

tanks were a option. not all moto's had tanks. most parents could not afford extra cash for the deluxe models.


----------



## jpromo (Jan 30, 2012)

If it's original paint, it's generally pretty easy to tell if it ever had a tank as there tend to be light scratch lines where the tank was. Straight lines marked up in the paint on the top tubes. Though those motobike box tanks cost a pretty penny.


----------



## ericbaker (Jan 30, 2012)

looks like early-mid 30s, mostly original to me.


----------



## dave the wave (Jan 30, 2012)

late 1920's-pre 1933 28in. motor bike.great find!! if it took a tank it would be round sided like the indian tank.does it have fine pinstriping all around it too? it would make it even earlier.your bike in that condition is worth around $800 shelbys motorbikes are not very common.


----------



## sloar (Jan 30, 2012)

wow, thanks dave...anyone interested?


----------

